
Ask HN: What problems can a consumer EEG solve? - poppingtonic
An example of such an EEG is the OpenBCI device, plus whatever set of useful machine learning algorithms are used for source localization and signal processing.<p>Other than e.g. helping people with locked-in syndrome to communicate with the external world, or brain-computer control of robotic systems,<p>1. what questions can it help researchers to answer?
2. what problems can it help researchers to find?
======
ThrowawayP
A consumer-priced EEG system would enable individuals to conduct
polysomongraph testing at home to diagnose sleep disorders. Analysis of time
in each sleep phase by EEG is the most accurate way of assessing quality of
sleep but current polysomnograph systems are very expensive and complex to use
and therefore polysomnograph testing must be administered through an overnight
sleep study session at a clinic.

------
ParameterOne
I would like to see what happens when you connect a million people wearing eeg
caps to a network....see if it can find the sixth sense.....universal
conscious frequency. (then sell it to the AI community)

